# -

## Sergij8

-       .  70-           ,      ,   (   )  ...      ,    ,        -       , ,  ,    ,      .
  70-     ,     .   (   )  ,    , ,  .      ,   - .     ,          !    ".
   , , ,   (   ),                   ,    -   ,             .
(,     ,         -).

----------


## Elena56

.
,     .     -  .       -   .       .         1943  .       .   ,    .     .    , ..         .        -   .
 ,

----------

